# Bersa 380 Thunder modifications?



## kruzer (Jan 16, 2017)

Hello all. Been a while since I have been here. I have a couple of questions. Does anyone know of a recoil spring that isn't as stiff? Also is there a way to change the decocker/safety to operate the other direction, down for off instead of up? Also, does anyone make night type sights for the Thunder 380?


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, as far as the sights go on the Thunder 380, I know Meprolight makes a set. Now, if your Thunder is one of the older ones like mine, the front sight is kinda moot, as mine is integral with the slide. The newer Thunder 380's have a dovetailed front sight, and the Meprolight ones I was looking at sell as a set...I was trying to just buy the rear sight, but they don't sell them that way.

The safety/decocker? Beats me, but I don't see how it could function the opposite way.

As far as the recoil springs, there are a number of options. If you just do a Google search, a lot of links pop up, and you can take your pick from there.


----------



## Bigborgel (Jul 3, 2018)

Look on Ebay, a reduced recoil FULL-SIZED spring is for sale for not much money.


----------

